# Favorite Freebies



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

We all love getting free stuff with our purchases. Below is a selection of things I've encountered, and we're currently putting together our own selection of randon surprise goods. 

We're talking Oddica quality freebies here, not stinky tat...

So....who likes what?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As a customer I find flyers, postcards, etc. a waste of environmental resources. I don't trust food that's been through the mail system, so I'd never eat it (which defeats the purpose).


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I've never had sweets from a commercial company....but oddly enough on eBay, sweets are like liquid gold.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, I've experienced it a couple of times on eBay too. I wouldn't have thought many people would be willing to eat food under those circumstances.

I almost never actually _use_ stickers, but for some reason I like them anyway.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Ya forgot T-Shirts


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the zip up neoprene bottle koozies printed with a logo. I have a bunch that were given as freebies and I always use them.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Hmm, that reminds me - polypropelene and cotton bags are very popular here at the moment too. It seems like every third person in Brunswick, young or old, uses a Cotton On polypropelene bag as their handbag.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

i once got a really well-designed pencil. sounds silly but it was too cool to use. so i keep it on my coffee table and admire it!

i've given away a lot of buttons/badges myself. my designs carry health messages, so i've taken to sticking them in bulletin boards around the university here as a little guerilla advertising campaign. hehehe


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Stickers. As a paintballer, I love to cover my crap in stickers. Its kinda funny, I own a small business making just that But its true, a good design on a sticker really catches the eye. And a free one...well?!?!


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Magnets, but not the little vinyl type. I like the magnets with enough power to hold several sheets of paper at one time.
Also, ink pens. I hate spending money for a pen to use everyday. I keep some of the better pens, but, like to use the freebies around the house.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

If someone gave me a cool key chain, I would use it...Maybe a t-shirt keychain with one of your designs printed on it.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm big on stickers myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> If someone gave me a cool key chain, I would use it...Maybe a t-shirt keychain with one of your designs printed on it.


I don't know why I've never thought of doing a keychain giveaway. That's pretty cool


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

I used to like getting free buttons and pins. 

But now that I'm older and what started as a "little" collection is approaching semi-organized pack rack levels...
I like Stickers/Decals followed by postcards. 

Small and thin and I can put in a little scrapbook. 
*Stickers take up less room* 

I do have a small box of cool pens/pencils going back about 16 years. 
And bigger boxes of buttons/pins to name a few of my "collections"


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL, my other half has been coming home with lots of pharmaceutical pens. I think they're from taking his mom to the doctors a few times a week.



DFras said:


> Magnets, but not the little vinyl type. I like the magnets with enough power to hold several sheets of paper at one time.
> Also, ink pens. I hate spending money for a pen to use everyday. I keep some of the better pens, but, like to use the freebies around the house.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Another thing I have seen are t-shirt air fresheners...the kind you hang in your car. They where actually mini t-shirts with a companies name printed on them. That seems like a good way to get your name in front of customers.

I would have used the air freshener, except for the fact that the smell was so strong that it was unbearable.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jdr8271 said:


> I would have used the air freshener, except for the fact that the smell was so strong that it was unbearable.


...which is why it's one of those "nice in theory" ideas... what's the shirt going to be like after spending three days in an enclosed envelope with _that_?

Also raises potential allergy issues.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Would you give out freebies with every package for a starting promotion and then sell them later? Say keyrings, stickers etc


----------

